

CVSS Calculator - kvanrhee
https://itunes.apple.com/nl/app/cvss-calculator/id648977169?mt=8

======
kvanrhee
CVSS is always a headache. But as our tax agency says: we can't make it more
pleasurable, but we can make it easier.

------
juck
Very nice application. Easy calculating CVSS scores. Yippie

------
juck
Nice application. Really useful

------
Jan12345
Great application, looks good.

------
piet123
meh FUCKING GREAT calculator.. saved my ass a couple of times

